# Heteropoda boiei



## JakubV (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi, some pics after molt.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 25, 2007)

:clap: very nice! those are 1 of my favorite.


----------



## Pulk (Oct 25, 2007)

Those are really nice pics! I respect the females of this species a little more now.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 25, 2007)

I CANNOT WAIT to have a group of nice large females...it's motivation for feeding all of the little cups every day.

Wonderful pics! 
...gorgeous specimen.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 25, 2007)

:clap: great macro shots!beautiful spider u have here.any shots of mature males?


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 26, 2007)

lovely

anyone know what the venom is like?

venatoria has wimpy venom... so maybe this does too? cuz that would be most excellent


----------



## JakubV (Oct 26, 2007)

great macro shots!beautiful spider u have here.any shots of mature males?

Thanks, don´t have any.My friend has a small mature male and he is gorgeous green 

This female is subadult and I hope the male will be still alive when she matures.

One more shot in true light.


----------

